# 1984 Nissan 300zx TURBO For Sale



## Nixster (9 mo ago)

1984 Nissan/Datsun 300zx TURBO z31
$6,998

Runs and Drives great. All original. Maintained and restored. Dyno'd 230 hp (ask for sheet). Gets good gas mileage. A blast to drive, very short turbo lag. Interior is all original and brought back to life. Original stereo recently installed along with middle gauge cluster. Burgundy interior is one of the more rare interior colors as well as the accessories inside, such as the dashboard cover and the shift knob. I also have the turbo hood scoop with me just needs to be bolted on and a hole cut. Has all original pamphlets and books for service and repairs, and tools in the trunk. Comes with memorobilia and extra parts (ask for pictures). Open to offers/negotiable

List of all parts and pieces fixed and replaced:

All Weather stripping
Turbo 5 lug wheels
both license plate lights
Ball joints/ sway bar links
Pop-up headlight motors
Fresh badges (all 3)
EGR
K&N intake
Side View mirrors
Antenna
Turn signal lenses (front)
Third brake light
Exhaust flanges
Yea old RRR’s
Hella fog lights
Light bulbs replaced
1-in. Spacers
Datsun dash cover
New battery
NGK spark plugs
NGK plug wires and distributor

Located in Sun valley, CA


----------

